# 5mm sliding door track?????



## jutty_D (Jan 7, 2011)

does any one know where i can get a 5mm or so _sliding door track._


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

jutty_D said:


> does any one know where i can get a 5mm or so _sliding door track._


I picked up my door runners from a local harware shop but they are 4mm


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

jutty_D said:


> does any one know where i can get a 5mm or so _sliding door track._


 
Ebay mate... just bought some for my viv upgrade, you can get all different colours, lenghts and sizes according to the glass thickness... most commonly 4mm and 6mm...


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd check ebay, noticed 6mm runners on there the other day... Might have been 5mm ones too...

Just search 'glass runners' and it'll come up with loads of stuff :2thumb:


----------



## jutty_D (Jan 7, 2011)

cheers :2thumb:


----------

